# The Tiels New Cage



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

So today i got the tiels the powder coated cage i've been wanting almost since i got their old cage a year ago.  I'm so much happier with this new one! Even my brother commented how much better it was put together and designed. It's a much, much sturdier cage even though it's essentially the same type. 









This is what i'm most happy about, the bars on the new one are welded to the frame:









On my old cage there were panels of bars and the panels were welded on it a few spots leaving the frame under the panels almost un-painted and ready to rust!









So that's my opinion of the new cage, yep, i LOVE it! I'm so happy to finally get a cage with no problems!

Now onto the tiels opinion...




Hmmm....did i order the cage with a coat of tiel repellent? 

The girls got over it pretty fast, once they saw their toys and perches in there they didn't care that it looked a little different.









Bailee was his usual wussy self though.  I had to sit in my room with him for about 30-45 mins telling him what a big baby he was being and pointing out that the girls were perfectly fine in the new cage. Eventually i just cupped my hand over him and popped him in the cage on the perch next to Cookie and he looked stunned for a second before noticing some paper that needed chewing, lol!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh thats a great cage Bea I love it.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Great cage and funny video lol poor Bailee with the big scary cage .


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks great Bea  Congrats I know how much you wanted a new cage for awhile now you sure got that up fast


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

It looks great....even if Mr. Wuss did take a little time to get used to it!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a great cage, looks well made  Bailee being scared won't win over the girls  LOL! :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, poor Bailee lol. That looks a lovely cage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like a great cage  What is its size? I would call the manufacture about that tiel repelent


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow. Looks much better then the last (no offence) i always hated the type you had. The coating just seemed so cheep


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Looks like a great cage  What is its size? I would call the manufacture about that tiel repelent


The dimensions are 30"w x 36"h x 18"d  Same as my old one!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Great cage!!

Lol tiel repelent.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> The dimensions are 30"w x 36"h x 18"d  Same as my old one!


That is nice  It looked a bit taller to me :blink:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It is a little taller, i think the difference is in the stand rather than the cage though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks great Bea! The coating and welding thing you mentioned is great-my cage is the same way and it still hasn't got a single scratch on it. The video was funny...hehe
Hopefully you can sell back the old cage soon!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice cage.

The video was funny. Nobody likes change. Poor Bailee. Getting shown up by the girls.

Has Cookie shown Ozzie her new digs?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> Has Cookie shown Ozzie her new digs?


No, but i did put it together in the loungeroom so the poor budgies thought they were about to get lucky with this new cage.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

VERY nice new cage Bea!
Lol very funny video ,poor little Bailee.


----------

